# CMH Interview



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey anyone gt cal from cmh?
what theyr gonna ask?
any tips...kindly guide


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Whats ure merit no. ?


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

28 for bds


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

My merit# is 66 but I still have not received a call. Nor have any of my friends


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

SdrA said:


> My merit# is 66 but I still have not received a call. Nor have any of my friends


Mbbs ?


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am confused dnoo if my merit no is for mbbs or bds i have 83 percent aggeragate and merit no 123 so can any one of u relate to ure results and tell me if it is for mbbs or bds ? 
thanku


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

123456789 said:


> I am confused dnoo if my merit no is for mbbs or bds i have 83 percent aggeragate and merit no 123 so can any one of u relate to ure results and tell me if it is for mbbs or bds ?
> thanku


Comparing it with mine and some other people z results I think it is for MBBS. What was your 1st preference?


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

SdrA said:


> Comparing it with mine and some other people z results I think it is for MBBS. What was your 1st preference?


Umm Mbbs was my first reference but in the detailed result it doesnt say whether my merit for mbbs or bds


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Plus is the merit no. enuf to be called for the interview coz i havent received a call yet


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Plus is the merit no. enuf to be called for the interview coz i havent received a call yet


Your aggregate is really good I think you sure will be getting a call. Any idea about the interview dates?


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nah I really want to find out that too Ure merit is for mbbs ? if so wats ure aggregate


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Nah I really want to find out that too Ure merit is for mbbs ? if so wats ure aggregate


My merit# is 66 and aggregate is 84.39


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Any suggestions on how to answer the question "Why do you want to become a dentist?" ?


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

SdrA said:


> Comparing it with mine and some other people z results I think it is for MBBS. What was your 1st preference?



dnt worry sidra, locals arent been called yet, today was our interview so u'll get calls later


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> dnt worry sidra, locals arent been called yet, today was our interview so u'll get calls later


How did it go? And what were the questions?


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

SdrA said:


> How did it go? And what were the questions?



1)Why do you want to become a dentist. (they weren't really interested in that and moved on hurriedly)

2)What is your UHS aggregate. (Just asked me that to tell me I had no chance in a public college,because i HAVE 79.6464 as my aggregate,and so should make haste to deposit my tuition fee and join CMH.They actually said all that.)

Most important question:

3)Can you deposit your fee by Friday?You can?Good.kthanxbye.

And that was all...


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

SdrA said:


> My merit# is 66 and aggregate is 84.39


Is that mbbs ?


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Is that mbbs ?


Yup


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Did u receive a call yet ?


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Did u receive a call yet ?


No still waiting.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

yesterday I went for my interview in CMH Lahore. They told me to pay the admission fee ($3000) by This Friday. They're not following PM&DC rules because PM&DC said that private colleges cannot take any money from the students until the first merit list is published by UHS which will be on the 26th of November. My aggregate for CMH came out to be 77.96%. They still criticized me for my grades even though I was in the top 10 list for foreigners. It must have been there tactic to make me and other students feel scared. They wanted us to feel that we wouldn't get admission anywhere else so we should definitely deposit the admission fee. I can only say that the faculty really disappointed me. I thought CMH wasn't full of greedy people like other private schools but I was wrong. Other than that, nothing serious in the interview. They didn't even ask me if I could pay the fee lol. They just told me that I was selected and sent me to the accounts office.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh yeah they were lying about the schedule of admissions. They had the audacity to tell me and the other students that they were going to start classes on the 1st or 2nd of November. They just made up this lie as an excuse to speed up the process for foreign students. They also took the liberty of telling me I had very little chance in self-finance but they said that I am the best judge for that. And they said it will take 2 months for HEC to respond when everyone knows the response will come at the end of this month.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Xanidan said:


> 1)Why do you want to become a dentist. (they weren't really interested in that and moved on hurriedly)
> 
> 2)What is your UHS aggregate. (Just asked me that to tell me I had no chance in a public college,because i HAVE 79.6464 as my aggregate,and so should make haste to deposit my tuition fee and join CMH.They actually said all that.)
> 
> ...


Same..


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

SdrA said:


> No still waiting.


 questions were not like the other guy replied...they asked what our fathers did and can you pay the fee... u dnt need any preparation for interview so dont panic...lol


----------



## Xanidan (Sep 25, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> yesterday I went for my interview in CMH Lahore. They told me to pay the admission fee ($3000) by This Friday. They're not following PM&DC rules because PM&DC said that private colleges cannot take any money from the students until the first merit list is published by UHS which will be on the 26th of November. My aggregate for CMH came out to be 77.96%. They still criticized me for my grades even though I was in the top 10 list for foreigners. It must have been there tactic to make me and other students feel scared. They wanted us to feel that we wouldn't get admission anywhere else so we should definitely deposit the admission fee. I can only say that the faculty really disappointed me. I thought CMH wasn't full of greedy people like other private schools but I was wrong. Other than that, nothing serious in the interview. They didn't even ask me if I could pay the fee lol. They just told me that I was selected and sent me to the accounts office.



That is so true!
Almost the same thing happened with me.

After asking me my UHS aggregate they said 'OK...we'll take you in.Since there is no chance you get get into any public college you should deposit your fee by Friday'.
They looked at my grades and said things like "hmmm...so you got a B in maths..." (I got straight As in the three requisite subjects of Bio,Chem and Physics in my A levels and a B in maths,which was optional...like as if maths matters to BDS!).

They tried to act as if they were doing me a *favor* by taking me in (and I have *15* as my merit number! #baffled ).

I am really,really disappointed with CMH's staff.
I wasn't expecting such conduct on their part *at all*.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Xanidan said:


> That is so true!
> Almost the same thing happened with me.
> 
> After asking me my UHS aggregate they said 'OK...we'll take you in.Since there is no chance you get get into any public college you should deposit your fee by Friday'.
> ...


i don't think i am going to pay a single penny to CMH now. they've lost my respect. my merit number was either 9 or 11 so i was baffled by their comments :/
inshAllah i'm going to attend rawalpindi or nishtar medical college instead of CMH. and i will use sheikh khalifa bin zayed as a back-up. i can forget about CMH cuz it's not my only option. and i don't like giving money to corrupt people.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> i don't think i am going to pay a single penny to CMH now. they've lost my respect. my merit number was either 9 or 11 so i was baffled by their comments :/
> inshAllah i'm going to attend rawalpindi or nishtar medical college instead of CMH. and i will use sheikh khalifa bin zayed as a back-up. i can forget about CMH cuz it's not my only option. and i don't like giving money to corrupt people.


How do I get my merit number :O ??


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> i don't think i am going to pay a single penny to CMH now. they've lost my respect. my merit number was either 9 or 11 so i was baffled by their comments :/
> inshAllah i'm going to attend rawalpindi or nishtar medical college instead of CMH. and i will use sheikh khalifa bin zayed as a back-up. i can forget about CMH cuz it's not my only option. and i don't like giving money to corrupt people.


CMH sucks. I hope at the end of the year only 2 or 3 foreign students join them or better, none at all!! They are very corrupt. Making money by asking everyone to pay 3 lakh and then that might add upto a good 60 lakh lets say if there are 20 applicants ; most of the students won't attend because they will get into a government college and that money will go to waste and used for their own benefit. They are cheats. 

No one should join them.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> questions were not like the other guy replied...they asked what our fathers did and can you pay the fee... u dnt need any preparation for interview so dont panic...lol


 If I hadn't taken my dad with me, I don't know what I would have said. Probably would've lost my cool and say something nasty. 
The prospectus says classes will start in December. They think we are a bunch of foreign dummies and we'll believe they will start classes at the start of November. Heck, that isn't even possible.


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Did the mbbs ppl receive the calls yet ?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

SAMREEN said:


> How do I get my merit number :O ??


our merit number is the order in which we were called for the interview. i think i was either the 9th or 11th person called. the interview list was based on our merit.


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghani1992 said:


> our merit number is the order in which we were called for the interview. i think i was either the 9th or 11th person called. the interview list was based on our merit.


Oh so that makes me the fifth but there were a few people who skipped the list which wasn't fair either. Maybe they were BDS applicants. They lied to me :/ just so I would pay. Hmmm.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

123456789 said:


> Did the mbbs ppl receive the calls yet ?


I haven't 
What's your merit #?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

SAMREEN said:


> Oh so that makes me the fifth but there were a few people who skipped the list which wasn't fair either. Maybe they were BDS applicants. They lied to me :/ just so I would pay. Hmmm.


they lied to all of us...about more than one thing :/


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

SAMREEN said:


> If I hadn't taken my dad with me, I don't know what I would have said. Probably would've lost my cool and say something nasty.
> The prospectus says classes will start in December. They think we are a bunch of foreign dummies and we'll believe they will start classes at the start of November. Heck, that isn't even possible.


yep i know...i got admsn in nishtar but my sister who is a army doctor told me to join cmh over government dad says we juxt want u to be safe so my decsion has been made to join cmh...im onky happy with this decsion bcoz its in lhr nd my sister got govt med schols outta my mind  well lets see wats next  btw the council told my dad in england that we prefer army doctors more then govt ones,dunno y but thats wat totally chaged my mind


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> yep i know...i got admsn in nishtar but my sister who is a army doctor told me to join cmh over government dad says we juxt want u to be safe so my decsion has been made to join cmh...im onky happy with this decsion bcoz its in lhr nd my sister got govt med schols outta my mind  well lets see wats next  btw the council told my dad in england that we prefer army doctors more then govt ones,dunno y but thats wat totally chaged my mind


How did you get a reply from Nishtar so soon?


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

i have an uncle friend of a guy in hec,so he made agregate for me and told me i can go for nmc nd clgx below like rmc,pmc nd all that  u have to wait a bit more...


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> i have an uncle friend of a guy in hec,so he made agregate for me and told me i can go for nmc nd clgx below like rmc,pmc nd all that  u have to wait a bit more...



Oh so what is your aggregate?


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> i have an uncle friend of a guy in hec,so he made agregate for me and told me i can go for nmc nd clgx below like rmc,pmc nd all that  u have to wait a bit more...


Yah help me out too man my aggregate is 84.5 will i get into nishtar wats urs ? I really wanna go nishtar if i can if they choose me


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

123456789 said:


> Yah help me out too man my aggregate is 84.5 will i get into nishtar wats urs ? I really wanna go nishtar if i can if they choose me


i think you are a local candidate. last year the closing merit for nishtar was 84.17
the merit has increased this year but not that much. so i think you have a chance for nishtar. if not nishtar, then definitely rawalpindi. if you applied to the self-finance scheme then nishtar is yours


----------



## Sherry AfterMath (Sep 11, 2012)

yep if ur a foreigner then u can even go for KE dude


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Sherry AfterMath said:


> yep if ur a foreigner then u can even go for KE dude


So what's your aggregate?


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh now I get it  That means Ghani, you have a very good chance of getting into NMC or RMC. What do your parents or other people think about CMH? Any second thoughts ?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

SAMREEN said:


> Oh now I get it  That means Ghani, you have a very good chance of getting into NMC or RMC. What do your parents or other people think about CMH? Any second thoughts ?


about 70% of people think that rmc/nmc is better. 30% think cmh is better.
but when i asked the older and more experienced medical community, 100% of them said that rmc/nmc is better. out of the 100%, 80% chose rmc/nmc because it's better in every aspect (the one's that really matter lol). the other 20% said that there isn't much of a difference but they would choose rmc/nmc cuz it's much cheaper.
the only reason my mom has for me to go to cmh is so that i don't leave her site lol
other than that, my mom is starting to agree that government is the better option cuz she's sick and tired of the greedy bunch in the private schools.
oh and i spoke to a very experienced doctor from services hospital today (he's a relative of my father's). He says that between sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed and CMH, he would choose skzmdc. i told him that CMH has a higher ranking and he said that doesn't have much importance these days. he says it's only a formality to declare a ranking and make lists. he makes a lot of sense.


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

I am a local candidate for cmh as well as govt (nishtar ) but em confuzed cz cmh wants us to pay early so duz al shifa i dnt wanna go any lower than nishtar cz if i have to i wanna go to CMH or shifa . So i was hoping for advice from guys if


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

i have heard that you should definitely choose rawalpindi, nishtar, and everything above as a better option than cmh. i can't say the same about shifa however.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

123456789 said:


> I am a local candidate for cmh as well as govt (nishtar ) but em confuzed cz cmh wants us to pay early so duz al shifa i dnt wanna go any lower than nishtar cz if i have to i wanna go to CMH or shifa . So i was hoping for advice from guys if


Why not? RMC PMC are not bad at all! I would suggest you choose them over CMH , but do secure a seat in either Shifa or CMH in case the gvt merit shoots up higher then expected. I'm doing the same, I'll be securing my seat in CMH (if I'm selected coz I still haven't received the interview call )


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

So u guys think 84.5 wud be enuf for nishtar ? Sdra wats ure aggregate ?


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

123456789 said:


> So u guys think 84.5 wud be enuf for nishtar ? Sdra wats ure aggregate ?


85.27


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

wud mine be enuf for nishtar ? Urs cud be for sims as well i think


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

123456789 said:


> wud mine be enuf for nishtar ? Urs cud be for sims as well i think


considering last yearz merit for NMC (84.0887 in the 3rd merit list) I think it's enough. Hope for the best


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahh the suspense !!! yeah hope for the best


----------



## Assaf.Asif.93. (Aug 1, 2012)

*CMH Dilemma*

Hey guys, how are you all doing? I had an interview with Cmh today. To be honest, I was disappointed with their attitude and approach. I applied for Bds on the Foreign seat because I knew I had nil chances as a local applicant. They asked me really stupid questions to begin with like " Why do you wanna apply as a foreign?" " Why choose our college?" " No other college/university would accept you as a local" It felt more like an interrogation than an interview. They asked me about my financial background and if my Dad would be able to cover the expenses citing that we don't want any problems to arise later in the future etc regarding the tuition fees. They even said : " WE ARE NOT AFTER YOUR MONEY".-_- Like hell you aren't. These people are greedy. And the funny thing is I've only applied to CMH and FMH based as a foreigner. And regarding the admission in Fmh, its still pending. So, I cant say much about that either. The bottom line is I have only 2 choices. Its either CMH or FMH. I have to make a decision soon. Im inclined to side with CMH but they're too expensive. I plan to study ONLY in Lahore. These people require a response soon and have requested me to deposit the fees by 16th October. So would anybody be kind enough to shed some light here? Should I go with CMH? Any advice would be highly appreciated. ^_^


----------



## SAMREEN (Oct 3, 2012)

CMH is shameless. I quite liked their campus and it is close to my home so it would've been great for me but they disappointed me with their ravenous attitude :/ I rather get into sheikh zayed or fatima memorial than CMH. No one should pay them unless you think you have no chance in a government institution.


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Assaf.Asif.93. said:


> Hey guys, how are you all doing? I had an interview with Cmh today. To be honest, I was disappointed with their attitude and approach. I applied for Bds on the Foreign seat because I knew I had nil chances as a local applicant. They asked me really stupid questions to begin with like " Why do you wanna apply as a foreign?" " Why choose our college?" " No other college/university would accept you as a local" It felt more like an interrogation than an interview. They asked me about my financial background and if my Dad would be able to cover the expenses citing that we don't want any problems to arise later in the future etc regarding the tuition fees. They even said : " WE ARE NOT AFTER YOUR MONEY".-_- Like hell you aren't. These people are greedy. And the funny thing is I've only applied to CMH and FMH based as a foreigner. And regarding the admission in Fmh, its still pending. So, I cant say much about that either. The bottom line is I have only 2 choices. Its either CMH or FMH. I have to make a decision soon. Im inclined to side with CMH but they're too expensive. I plan to study ONLY in Lahore. These people require a response soon and have requested me to deposit the fees by 16th October. So would anybody be kind enough to shed some light here? Should I go with CMH? Any advice would be highly appreciated. ^_^


If you want to stay in Lahore why haven't you applied for Shalamar? It's got nearly the same location. It's cheaper. (Since they offer scholarships), and they got a friendly environment, both regarding the admin, and the students. It's ranked next to CMH, but is a nice option in the end.


----------



## Hadi (Sep 25, 2012)

Chachu said:


> If you want to stay in Lahore why haven't you applied for Shalamar? It's got nearly the same location. It's cheaper. (Since they offer scholarships), and they got a friendly environment, both regarding the admin, and the students. It's ranked next to CMH, but is a nice option in the end.


What is the scholarship criteria for Shalamar? How much scholarship can be gained?


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

If you make it in the first merit list (around 79%), you're good for one. It's about 20-30% off.


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

by the way i wonder why arethey asking us to deposit our fee in such short time. i was reading on uhs website that it is not permissible for a private university to start their admission process before uhs process is finished (tht will be on 31st oct) . isnt it unfair to those students who are unsure that whether their name will be on merit list of uhs. and they will take advantage of this unsureity :/


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Fatima Hassan said:


> by the way i wonder why arethey asking us to deposit our fee in such short time. i was reading on uhs website that it is not permissible for a private university to start their admission process before uhs process is finished (tht will be on 31st oct) . isnt it unfair to those students who are unsure that whether their name will be on merit list of uhs. and they will take advantage of this unsureity :/


Join the club Fatima. They're taking advantage of the local and foreign students who've got chances in government schools.


----------



## hifz22 (Nov 3, 2013)

hey what was your aggregate?
how much did you score in their entry test?


----------

